# Bettastic art by yours truely



## OneEyedWilly (Jan 25, 2013)

These are my two pieces of art inspired by the very first Betta I had, childishly names MasterBetta I now have one similar in shape and colored named one eyed willy, who I am currently in the process of trying to heal. he was a pity purchase.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Amazing work! I also like his name ;-)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Love it!

Name your next betta Johnson :lol:


----------



## OneEyedWilly (Jan 25, 2013)

registereduser said:


> Love it!
> 
> Name your next betta Johnson :lol:


Haha I will name the next one somthing along those lines, One eyed Willy is actually blind in one of his eyes.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

OneEyedWilly said:


> Haha I will name the next one somthing along those lines, One eyed Willy is actually blind in one of his eyes.


Oh! :lol:

I mean that's too bad but I didn't know the name was literal


----------



## OneEyedWilly (Jan 25, 2013)

registereduser said:


>


Ive only had him for about 3-4 days I rescued him from a cup that literally had mold growing on the surface. He seems pretty darn happy now in his Real fish tank. He looks like hes going to be fine~

One eyed Willy is quite hardy.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice work =)


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice painterly colours going on here.


----------



## OneEyedWilly (Jan 25, 2013)

Syriiven said:


> Very nice work =)


Thank you very much


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Good job rescuing him! Didn't get the name at first...


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow!! That looks awesome.


----------

